# Grantham Water Works



## winchy (Dec 21, 2008)

After hearing that my aunt, uncle and cousins are going to our house on boxing day, I planned to go to the water works for a solo-visit. But, I couldn't wait! I went today instead! And got a shock!






A Metal Fence! But what's happened to the wooden ones?

So, with intentions of getting in I went over the farm gate in the right, through the feild to get in.
After climbing over the wall, I got my second shock!





Sealed!!!

With this in the bottom right Corner!




'Bazoo 2008'

Any Ideas?

Winchy


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 21, 2008)

Beware Aggressive Zebras Overrun Outflow?


----------



## winchy (Dec 21, 2008)

IT Could be!


----------



## yangchen324 (Apr 9, 2021)

where is this??


----------



## Wrench (Apr 10, 2021)

yangchen324 said:


> where is this??


Grantham?


----------



## yangchen324 (Apr 18, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Grantham?


Where abouts! I live in Grantham LOL


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 18, 2021)

Use a map as I did.


----------



## Wrench (Apr 20, 2021)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Use a map as I did.


A map????......... Imagine that


----------



## samurbex91 (Oct 17, 2021)

anyone no the loacation of this


----------



## night crawler (Oct 17, 2021)

samurbex91 said:


> anyone no the loacation of this


Read a Map like Hugh said don't expect people to just tell you where the place is, did not take me long


----------

